# one last chance?



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

New England people. Do I see something approaching by Friday? This time I want enough snow to plow for 15 hours straight:angry: !!
It's about time for a Noreaster!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I don't know about further south, but I don't see how it's going to make much of an impact here. The ground is already thawed out and in the 40s. It's supposed to be in the 40s and upper 30s all week. So the first thing that has to happen is get cold enough and snow enough to start building up. Then, it's got to build up more than 3" to stick around. Then it's got to stay in the low 30s to keep from melting off. Even then, if you tried to plow it, you'd be plowing more dirt than snow. The top may be snow, but not far under the surface will be thawed out. Your plow will simply dig it up and make a mess.

Are you sure you want to plow any more this year?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

All it has to do is fall during the night time (which should be plenty cold) or early morning and come down at a good clip. It will be probably be the nasty slushy type (if it even happens). I dont know about you but if theres snow on my lots in the morning, it gets plowed before they open reguardless what the daytime temps might be. Same goes for the driveways but we have to get a good three inches before i would do them.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't want anymore snow this year. Even if it does get cold enough during the night to get a few inches, it gets warm so early this time of year it turns to heavy wet slush, which I don't even want to deal with. Besides that the fence calls are coming in now.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

just showers now...snow passing to the south as of now.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

*Good*

The snow had its chance all febuary and March, bring on spring and the lawns!!!purplebou


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

yea if it would snow it has to be any over 8 inches or its just a waste. we need a big northeastern like 40in in 3 days


----------

